

Ares 1-X countdown - 2 minutes and counting ... - RiderOfGiraffes

Countdown is on - about two minutes to go ...
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Stream: <http://www.space-multimedia.nl.eu.org/stream/nasa.php>

